# How do you apply for a stall at crufts?



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

hi I posted in dog chat but thought u guys might know more
just a quick question how do you get a stall at crufts and anyone know how much?
Many Thanks in advance 
Katie xx


----------



## balerp (Jun 15, 2011)

I want to know the same thing Katie so if you get a reply please let me know

[email protected].

Many thanks indeed

Rob


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

If i was you i would contact the kennel club and ask them


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Apparently this page tells you how to
Trade Exhibitors | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I will tell you they are not cheap :thumbdown: I would perhaps try the smaller shows and work your way up to the great heights of Crufts unless you can be sure of a fantastic turnover


----------



## sitandstay (Jun 19, 2011)

Balto-x said:


> hi I posted in dog chat but thought u guys might know more
> just a quick question how do you get a stall at crufts and anyone know how much?
> Many Thanks in advance
> Katie xx


Hi,

I looked at getting a stall at crufts, and I couldn't believe the cost. I think (from my memory) they wanted over £450  
Very expensive, so the only shows we are going to be at is the Kent show and of course Paws in the Park


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Think Leoti sums it up.

"sitandstay" - was that for the duration or per day? if it was for the duration, I would say that is very reasonable when you consider the footfall through Crufts, of not just exhibitors, but tens of thousands of dog lovers as well - I know people who save themselves all year so they can have a good blowout at Crufts 

I don't know what the rates are at general Champ shows - but I think they are quite high.


----------



## sitandstay (Jun 19, 2011)

swarthy said:


> Think Leoti sums it up.
> 
> "sitandstay" - was that for the duration or per day? if it was for the duration, I would say that is very reasonable when you consider the footfall through Crufts, of not just exhibitors, but tens of thousands of dog lovers as well - I know people who save themselves all year so they can have a good blowout at Crufts
> 
> I don't know what the rates are at general Champ shows - but I think they are quite high.


I think it was for the duration, but considering I was only going to be handing out leaflets for our company, this did seem a lot.

We are taking a slow approach to this show, by starting at the local once first, maybe in a year or so I will try Crufts...


----------

